# London meet up!!!!



## joe111 (Apr 25, 2009)

hmmmm.....ok, ppl have been wanting for someone to organise a meet up, so i dont mind doing it. I would like to know who would be interested and maybe give me some feed back.The meet up would take place somewhere in or around london so if u live anywere near it or u dont mind meeting there then leave me a message or join the English SA group, if u would like my msn just ask , just reply if u might consider it, thanks


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I would consider it. But don't we already have a meetup planned up? I mean, the 'UK Liberation tour 2009' in the medication forum.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Banzai said:


> Hyde Park


I'll see you at speaker's corner next Sunday.


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

Did this ever happen? I'd be interested, I'm only 50 miles or so down the road, quick train to Waterloo.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oppilolik said:


> Did this ever happen? I'd be interested, I'm only 50 miles or so down the road, quick train to Waterloo.


Not yet. I'd come if more people are up for it...


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

Absolutely. Get about 5 of more, have a bit of lunch, bit of sightseeing, actually talk. :b


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone wanna do this still? I say, meet at a pub, chat/drink a bit and see what takes our fancy.


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

It'd be a good idea, but would need time so everyone can sort travel arrangements and can go. But I'd be up for it.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

nah. forget it


----------



## Paper Moon (Jul 23, 2009)

Count me in if people are still interested!!


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

I would. But i live in Liverpool.. way too far out


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds good to me, if it actually happens.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

tutli/paper moon or anyone else interested:

Refer to this thread for organisational sake

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f15/london-meet-up-74660/

Or pm me.

btw banzai imnot ignoring you , I checked out that oter forum and I might try something there but, trying here for now. People keep saying they're interested and then nothing, thats the problem.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

michael1 said:


> People keep saying they're interested and then nothing, thats the problem.


You know what? You are right. Someone really needs to take the initiative. And saying they are going to do it is not enough. That's what I'm going to do then: TOMORROW - I'll be passing near the starbucks at 77 Tottenham Court Road. I will stand outside at 10AM. Anyone who wants to say hi, be there at 10AM - I'll only stand there for 5 minutes, so if no one comes (very little chance of anyone coming anyway, but I'll still be there) I'll just go. Mind you, I have work experience, so I won't be able to hang out with anyone for very long, anyway.

That's my description: I'll be the tall guy, wearing dark jeans and a dark blue hoodie, reading the daily mail....

No pressure people - I really don't expect anyone to come, but I'll still do it just to prove to MYSELF that I'm capable of such a thing.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I came, I saw... but I didn't conquer - no one turned up, just as I predicted. Oh well, I didn't really give anyone much time to think about it... maybe anothe time.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Hmm, i'd give more notice than one day, cool you actually went through with that though.

Like someone else said somewhere i think these things are prob more successful on the UK specific SA site.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, now that I think of it it was pretty stupid to give a one day notice. I made the plan and execution on a whim... which is, after all, very charasteristic of myself.


----------



## d4vid (Aug 31, 2008)

Any UK peeps still around and want to do something? I would be open to a meeting...how about Birmingham?


----------



## presageantkiss (Oct 14, 2010)

London?


----------



## Anxious psych student (Oct 23, 2010)

Middlesbrough?? Someone mail me if they're interested x


----------



## Mistical (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey guys why dont you go to Meetup.co.uk? You type in your area and it finds events for people to meet up. It needs one of you to organise an event where people on this forum can attend but maybe a bit easier to organise than on here x


----------



## hhh316 (Dec 11, 2010)

Who wants to meet up for a drink? I could use some friends. I need to get out.


----------

